# Sticky  When to take supplements/vits?



## Bhopes

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone could advise on when to take supplements/vitamins.  I'm just starting the antagonist/short protocol with the pill and I'm wondering whether it's worth taking the supplements whilst I'm on the pill, but rather start the supplements when I'm on the break/start stimming?  I have been taking pregnacare conception and q10 tablets but don't think I should whilst I'm on the pill.  

Thanks for your help

Bx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Ideally you should be taking folic acid (or a good prenatal care supplement) for at least 3 mths or more prior to starting ttc, so if you're due to start IVF then you should continue taking this all the way through, even if you're on the pill.  As for Coenzyme Q10, there's certainly nothing wrong with you taking those whilst on the pill too.  

Most supplements you need to take for a few months for your body to begin getting any real benefit so since you already know you're about to start treatment soon, best to start them and continue through treatment.  

You may want to stop the CoQ10 following ET but you should continue the prenatal/folic acid supplement right the way through.

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bhopes

Hi Natasha,

Thanks very much for your reply and advice - that does help. Had stopped the supplements two days ago so will start again tonight  

Thanks again

Bx


----------

